# 5 dogs in need of homing...



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

A customer of mine is having to rehome 5 of her 7 dogs 
She has a Kelpie x Collie. 2 Border Collies and 2 Staffy X's for rehoming.

Rodders - Kelpie x Collie








7ish years old. He has competed in agility at uka shows. Agility home only. He is a very smart active dog. He knows basic commands aswell as roll over, left spin, right spin and paw, his recall and wait is great! Lots of energy and always willing to please. He is chipped, neutered and vacced. Rehoming due to no fault of his own. Is curtly kenneled but is clean as was once a house dog. Can you offer him a forever home, must be willing to "do" stuff with him to keep him occupied 

Jack (Tragility Captain Jack) - Border Collie - Black/White Long Coated








He is kc reg, he is 7 years old. he is neutered, chipped and vaxxed. A lovely boy who loves his cuddles and who is willing to please 
Any home will need to be accepted by his breeder aswell as his owner.

Nix (Tragility Phoenix Hot Spot) Border Collie - Black/White Long Coated








KC reg, he is 4 yrs old, has done some agility. Lovely boy, active and typical collie inteligence 
Any home will need to be accepted by his breeder aswell as his owner.

Saphy - Staffy x Whippet








She is 3ish years old. She is a whippet cross Staffordshire bull terrier. She is ok with children but is funny with other dogs when out and about so can not go off lead. However she does play in a pack of 7 and had allowed three foster dogs into the pack with no problems. She can not go with cats. She has been kenneled so is not house trained but she is a very quick learner. Rehoming due to no fault of her own. She is speyed, vacced and chipped. Can you offer saphy a forever home?

Vicar - Staffy X








This little chap is very petite. He is 2 in April. He is good with other dogs and children. Can not go with cats. He is good off lead. He is not house trained due to always being kenneled. Rehoming due to no fault of his own. Can you offer him a forever home?

They are located in PE15 Cambridgeshire.

*Heidi*


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Those top 3 dogs look so familiar !!! 
Trying to rack my brains, Im almost possitive Iv seen them/ know who they belong to, even the names ring bells, especially Rodders.




ETA- Just realised where I know them from. Why is Lou having to rehome??


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

kate_7590 said:


> Those top 3 dogs look so familiar !!!
> Trying to rack my brains, Im almost possitive Iv seen them/ know who they belong to, even the names ring bells, especially Rodders.
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure TBH 
I know her from having looked after them for 2 weeks while she was away and said I would cross post for her x


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

So sad, to have to/ want to rehome 5 dogs at the same time. Something awful must of happened for her to need to do this. Hope they find lovely homes asap


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I know  She is keeping her 2 oldest, but can't keep these.

ETA - just seen Rodders on Agilitynet and it says marriage break up and having to move into a friends house  thats what I thought it was but didn't want to suggest just incase it wasn't.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Bump - anyone?
These boys, and girl really need loving homes...

*Heidi*


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Keeping my fingers crossed for these dogs, such a shame she has to rehome her beloved dogs 
I see things like this and wish I was in a position to take them for her, even if it was just until she could work something out.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Jack has gone to a new home today. The other 4 are still looking


----------



## Symone (Dec 3, 2012)

I just wish I could take them all, however I live in a flat and it wouldn't be fair to them  
Good luck rehoming them.. If any still need a home come april when I move, poke me? They seem so lovely.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Nix has an owner lined up - 3 still waiting


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

3 still waiting


----------

